
Microsoft Removes the 'X' from Windows 10 Update Leaving No Way Out - chewymouse
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/01/windows_10_nagware_no_way_out/
======
orionblastar
I dual boot Windows 10 and Linux Mint 17.3 and I am finding myself more in
Linux than Windows recently. Not just because it doesn't spy on me or it
doesn't force upgrades but because it runs faster and I feel it is a better
environment for programming because it runs less games and has a lot of
development options for free.

